# 10' hdmi cable does not work on pc



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

So I have movies on my pc (win7 media center). The computer is on the East side of the bedroom, the flatscreen tv is on the West side. So I ran a 35ft hdmi cable thru the wall up and over, attaching each end in a box with levinton quickport connectors. I have a 6ft hdmi from the tv to the West side quickport. I have a 6ft hdmi from the pc to the East side quickport. Everything works great! 

Quickport looks like this









Only problem is that the 6ft hdmi from the pc to the quickport wallplate is sorta stretched so I bought a cheap 10' hdmi off ebay. I made certain that it was 1.4, thinking it might be better.

2X 10 ft High Speed 1 4 HDMI Cable for 1080p PS3 HDTV Xbox 360 Blueray 10 Feet | eBay

When I remove the "working" 6ft cable and replace it with the 10ft cable then I loose signal on the tv. 

I then took the xbox and plugged it into the 10ft cable > 35ft cable > 6ft cable >TV and the resolution is a little grainy and the picture flashes off every few seconds.

I then took the xbox and connected it directly to the tv using the cheap 10ft hdmi ebay cable and it is perfect.

So what is the problem, pc works at 47ft and not 51ft. is it the extra 4ft the cause of the problem or is it the cheap 10ft cable I got off ebay?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

guppy1 said:


> So I have movies on my pc (win7 media center). The computer is on the East side of the bedroom, the flatscreen tv is on the West side. So I ran a 35ft hdmi cable thru the wall up and over, attaching each end in a box with levinton quickport connectors. I have a 6ft hdmi from the tv to the West side quickport. I have a 6ft hdmi from the pc to the East side quickport. Everything works great!
> 
> Quickport looks like this
> 
> ...


Bingo


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

A few things to keep in mind. 

First, there are cable length limits, but they are not hard set. They will vary based on cable quality.

Second, each connection point in a circuit is a possibility for failure, or at a minimum a possible source of signal degradation. So instead of normally just worrying about a single cable and two connectors, you have two cables with 4 connectors AND the two wall plate connectors.

In any case, it's a process of elimination to determine the faulty component. Bypass or swap each seperate component in the chair until you can identify the fault.

I'll also add that the cable connections on the backside of the wallplates generally don't lock into place. After testing to confirm everything works, I generally tape them into place so that cannot work loose.


----------

